# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر الشوبك

## معاذ ملحم

*بقلم:محمد اسماعيل الرواشدة* 

ثبت من خلال البحث في المصادر التاريخية ان عشائر الشوبك سواء كانت من الفلاحين من اصول بدوية او البدو الحاليين تعود اصولهم الى الجزيرة العربية ؛ منطقة الحجاز بالذات ، وكانت هجرة هذه العشائر نحو بلاد الشام بعضها بقي مستمرا نحو بلاد الشام والبعض الاخر استقر في جبال الشراة ، وكانت الطرق التي سلكتها تلك العشائر هي الطريق القديمة من الحجاز الى طريق سيناء ثم الى جبال الشراة مارة بالبتراء ووادي موسى مما دعا بعض تلك العشائر الاستيطان في قلعة (الوعيرة ) ووادي موسى ومنطقة ( بدبدا ) لفترات طويلة حيث لا تزال اراضي في تلك المناطق تحمل اسماء بعض هذه العشائر .
لقد ظهر كثير من شيوخ الشوبك في الماضي الذين تركوا بصماتهم على الاجيال الحالية فقد كانت هذه العشائر محاربة يقودها شيوخها وتأتمر تلك العشائر بامرتهم ، وكان الشيخ يسمى ( العليم ) اي انه : يعلم ويعرف كل شيء عن عشيرته ، ومن الشيوخ الذين اشتهروا ولا يزال السكان يتحدثون عنهم :

1. الشيخ سويلم ابو دحية .... عليم الملاحيم وقاضي عشائر .
2. الشيخ سليمان بن جبر بن شاهين .... عليم الهباهبة وقاضي عشائر .
3. الشيخ سالم الاشيقر .... عليم الرفايعة قاضي عشائر ( عقبى حق ) .
4. الشيخ سلامة الصانع .... عليم الطورة وقاضي عشائر .
5. الشيخ مسلم الشخيبي .... قاضي عشائر ( منشد حريم ) .
6. الشيخ ملعب بن رشيد .... قاضي عشائر ( منقع دم ) و ( ربان خيل ) .

اما ( بولس سلمان ) فقد ذكر شيوخ الشوبك في عام (1925م ) وهم :

1. الشيخ طالب الشخيبي .... شيخ الشخيبيين .
2. الشيخ محمد بن هلال .... شيخ الهباهبة .
3. الشيخ سالم بن مراحيل .... شيخ الملاحيم .
4.الشيخ سالم بن جديع .... شيخ الطورة .
5. الشيخ محمد الرفاعي .... شيخ الرفايعة .*
6. الشيخ علي بن ذياب الرفايعة .... شيخ الرفايعة .
الا ان الوثائق الهاشمية قد ذكرت شيوخ الشوبك بتاريخ 11/4/1936م التالية اسماؤهم:

1. جديع ابو دحية .
2. سالم بن مراحيل.
3. ابراهيم العسوفي.
4. سالم الشخيبي 
5. محمد بن هلال .
كذلك فقد ذكر ت هذه الوثائق بتاريخ 30/11/1940م ان قد تمت اضافة اسم 
6. الشيخ اسماعيل بن سالم بن مراحيل الى جدول قضاة العشائر في الشوبك .


عشيرة الطورة :


يبلغ عددهم (2097 شخصا ) ويسكنون الجهير والمنصورة ونجل والمثلث والحدادة .
وهم من قبيلة حرب المشهورة وهم ابناء سالم الحربي فقد ذكر ( القلقشندي ) :" بنو سالم بطن من بني حرب من عرب الحجاز " ، و ذكر ( ابو خوصة ) :" قال القلقشندي : بنو حرب بطن من بني هلال بن عامر بن صعصعة " ، وذكرهم الهمداني وقال:" منازلهم الحجاز "، ثم قال :" وهم ثلاثة بطون ؛ بنو مسروخ وبنو سالم وبنو عبد الله "، وقال :" ومنهم زبيد الحجاز وبنو عمرو وبنو حرب قبيلة حجازية قوية البأس ومن بطونها ( مزينة) والى مزينة ينسب الشاعر ( كعب بن زهير الذي وقف بين يدي الرسول صلى اله عليه وسلم واعلن اسلامه ، وقال :
ان الرسول لنور يستضاء به مهند من سيوف الله مسلول 
فسر منه الرسول والقى عليه بردته وبقي محتفظا بها حتى مات كعب ولما مات احتفظ بالبردة ورثته فاشتراها معاوية بن ابي سفيان بعشرين الف درهم ، وهي البردة التي كانت عند الخلفاء يلبسونها في العيدين ".
وذكر ( شقير ) : "ان الطورة في سيناء وشيخهم ( موسى ابو نصير ) وهم ( مزينة والعليقات والعوارمة واولاد سعيد والقرارشة والجبالية ) وقد اشتهر الطورة في سيناء بانهم ( ربيع الضيف ) وقد وصف شيخهم بانه اعظم رجل انجبته الجزيرة في هذا العصر " ؛ وتنقسم عشيرة الطورة الى الاقسام التالية :


**الصناع : سموا بالصناع نسبة الى جدهم سلامة الذي صنع السلم اثناء احتلال القلعة من قبل اهالي الشوبك واخراج عشيرتي الهلول و الصوالحة ، وسكنوا الشوبك قبل مائتي سنة حيث كانت تسكن قبائل الوحيدات والكعابنة ، وينقسم الصناع للاقسام التالية :
أ :- آل سلامة .
ب:- آل ظاهر .
جـ:- آل علي .
**الجديعات : سموا بذلك نسبة الى جدهم جديع ، وينقمسون للاقسام التالية :
أ :- آل سالم .
ب :- آل سويلم .
جـ :- آل سلمان .
**النصارنة : سموا نسبة لجدهم ناصر وقدموا من منطقة تدعى ( عوف ) في الحجاز وينقسمون للاقسام التالية :
أ : - عيال سالم وهم : 
1. العسوفية 2. العبادلة وهؤلاء جدهم طْرَيِرْ انجب سالم جدهم الرئيسي . 

ب:- عيال غنيم : وهم الغنيمات وجدهم يدعى (طْرَيِرْ) انجب سليمان وهذا انجب غنيم
وهو جد الغنيمات .
جـ :- عيال صبيح : وهم الصبيحات وجدهم يدعى سلامة انجب صبيح حيث
سموا (عيال صبيح ).
: قال احد الرواة : ان ابناء سالم الحربي هم 
* عطية نزح الى منطقة الكورة ولا يعرف عنه شيء .
* نصير نزح الى فلسطين ويعرف اعقابه هناك بعشيرة الزوايدة .
* نصر الله انجب سلامة وطرير ، وسلامة جد الصبيحات ، وطرير انجب سلمان وهو جد 
الغنيمات و سالم جد العسوفية والعبادلة .

**آل رشيد : نسبة لجدهم الاول ( رشيد )، قدموا من منطقة تدعى ( عوف ) في الحجاز ، وانقسمت هذه العشيرة الى قسمين :
1. القسم الاول : ذهبوا الى بئر السبع ويعرفون هناك بالقديرات .
2. القسم الثاني : وهم آل رشيد الذين يسكنون الشوبك حاليا وينقسمون الى الاقسام 
التالية : 
*آل سلمان : وهم أ . آل مسلم ب. آل حسين .
* آل عودة وهم :
أ . آل صباح 
ب: آل سلامة
جـ . آل ابراهيم 
وقد سكن آل رشيد منطقة ( بدبدا ) وقد كان لهم ماء يوم وليلة من عين جلواخ .


منقووووووووووول

----------

